# Official Game Thread: Rockets @ Bulls 1/20/2006 7:30 PM CT - FxSW / CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/rockets/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/hou_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#cc0033">Houston Rockets(12 - 25) (9 - 12 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(16 - 22) (8 - 12 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 20, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Houston Rockets @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST FxSW CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_wesley" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/wesley_140_050126.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_wesley"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">David Wesley<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 1'' - Baylor</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luther_head" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luther_head.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luther_head"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luther Head<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Illinois</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tracy_mcgrady" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tracy_mcgrady.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tracy_mcgrady"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tracy McGrady<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 8'' - Mount Zion Christian Acad. HS (NC)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/juwan_howard" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/rockets/howard_140_050711.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/juwan_howard"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Juwan Howard<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dikembe_mutombo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_dikembe_mutombo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dikembe_mutombo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Dikembe Mutombo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 2'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rafer_alston" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rafer_alston.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rafer_alston"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rafer Alston<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Fresno State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lonny_baxter" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_lonny_baxter.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lonny_baxter"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Lonny Baxter<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Maryland</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ryan_bowan" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/rockets/bowen_140_041026.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ryan_bowan"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ryan Bowan<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 9'' - Iowa</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20060120/HOUCHI/preview.html

-- If the Houston Rockets hope to avoid a season-high eighth consecutive loss, they will likely need Tracy McGrady to be healthy. 

After missing the last five contests with back spasms, McGrady is expected to be a game-time decision for the Rockets when they face the Chicago Bulls on Friday. 

A two-time scoring champion, McGrady is ranked 10th (25.3) this season. The NBA's lowest-scoring team (88.4), Houston has lost all 13 games he has missed and all 14 when scoring between 80-89 points. 

The Rockets have also been without center Yao Ming, who underwent surgery on an infected big toe on December 19. Houston is 3-12 without him this season and has dropped all five contests when both he and McGrady are out. 

Rafer Alston scored 17 points and rookie Luther Head added 16 for the Rockets in Wednesday's 103-76 defeat to the Dallas Mavericks. 

Last in the Central Division, Chicago hopes to continue its momentum following Wednesday's 106-104 overtime triumph over the New York Knicks. The win snapped a three-game losing skid. 

Ben Gordon made 14-of-28 shots and scored 32 points - all season highs - including the game-winner at the buzzer for the Bulls. Kirk Hinrich had 18 points and Darius Songaila and Andres Nocioni added 14 apiece. 

Gordon scored 18 points to lead Chicago to a 94-89 victory over Houston in the last meeting on November 26, which ended a five-game losing streak against the Rockets.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*skip to my lou*

mybulls email has Alston starting over TMac, but also says that McGrady is gametime decision. Should be a W


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: skip to my lou*



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> mybulls email has Alston starting over TMac, but also says that McGrady is gametime decision. Should be a W


I had to take some gueses.  Many of the players that have been getting time for the Rockets didn't even have pics on NBA.com as of last night.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: skip to my lou*



 BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> mybulls email has Alston starting over TMac, but also says that McGrady is gametime decision. Should be a W


and 6'3" Luther Head at SF :banana:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: skip to my lou*



kukoc4ever said:


> I had to take some gueses.  Many of the players that have been getting time for the Rockets didn't even have pics on NBA.com as of last night.


LOL, I know, just saying, love your work tho


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: skip to my lou*

We should have no problem with this game. Here's hoping. 

Hopefully Graham can give us a scouting report. If they are out both Yao and Tmac we should win. I think they are 0-12 without Tmac.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

comcast pregame says tmac is playing, not sure if he is starting


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> comcast pregame says tmac is playing, not sure if he is starting


 well, that sucks. 

Correction, they are 0-13 without Tmac.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

tmac warming up..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uh-oh. T Mac playing eh?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Goddammmit. Rockets feed on LP.

Why?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Who started for the rockets and what are the matchups?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

watch lonnie baxter go off on us. That would be our luck


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

T-Mac, Juwan, Deke, Rafer, Howard

Ben, Kirk, O, Sweetney, Gordon,

Kirk to the bench for Duhon.

Luol Deng pass to Ben for the easy jumper.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk benched early with two turnovers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

scoring is evenly distributed. That has been a constant with this team


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng looking like an allstar early!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Jeff Van Gundy looks more and more like a bald Emperor Palpatine every day.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe we are missing so much so close to the basket


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rockets 24 second calls are helping us though


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls are looking good at least when TMAC is out


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

now we can't miss. Typed too soon. 21-12 Bulls

Duhon with the jumper off a Tyson screen. 20 sec timeout JVG.

Tom Dore said welcome to all NBATV viewers so I assumed this was a NBATV game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

c'mon c-du! throw it down lil' man!

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kerr kept calling Duhon Nocioni on that fastbreak. Head stopped the easy bucket

One thing about JVG's system is that they will always have 2 or at least 1 guy behind to stop the transition D.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I left the room for a minute and came back and the bulls made a nice run. Maybe I should leave the site all together and come back at the end of the game? 

Think it will work?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TMac REJECTED by Tyson


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mcgrady, blocked by Chandler!!

Nocioni to Duhon. back to Noc. for three. MISS.

Head drives, foul on Noc.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Luthor count it, and a foul


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Good first quarter from the bulls.
Not sure if they will use Tmac heaps this game i think they will be cautious.
Our team is sounding very solid at the moment.
Would it be a fair call that the Rockets have been the most dissapointing team this year to do with potential contenders at the start of the year?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Du count it and a foul


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris Duhon drives foul on Wesley. the matador


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon tied for rebounding leader on the bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

aww.. that stinks. Duhon bails out Tmac.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hope Houston shoots 30% each quarter for the rest of the game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Duhon trips over McGrady in the backcourt with a second left on the shot clock.

Blech


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng comes back into the game. makes the first. 28-18 Bulls 10:25

Ben in for Duhon.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Gordon with a rainbow


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon. very nice. Tmac gets Songaila in the air. will shoot 2.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

30 20 Bulls after TMac shoots 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You guys are ahead of me. The nba game boards are behind.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Lonny Baxter is somewhat like Patrick Ewing -- at least in the copious sweat department.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to Sweetney for the easy bucket. I hope we go to Sweetney all night.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

32-22 Bulls


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

You can give me Head any day of the week... he's pretty decent.

The Rockets without Yao are pretty freaking ugly though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk draws the offensive foul from Wesley. Nice.

Kirk for three! nicer!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone watching Comcast catch what they said about Tyson? They said he has a jammed finger but I didn't hear if he was coming back


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> anyone watching Comcast catch what they said about Tyson? They said he has a jammed finger but I didn't hear if he was coming back


Oh no... with a jammed finger we might not be able to rely on his expert shooting and ball handling capabilities!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice second effort by Sweetney.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jumphook by Juwan 36-45 Bulls. 3:20 left

Hinrich another Turnover... We would be crushing them if we didn't have so many TO's..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is anyone else not surprised that Tyson is injured?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> You can give me Head any day of the week... he's pretty decent.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with a turnaround fadeaway....MISS.

Greedy Deng showing up again. We need a bit more ball movement than that.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Songaila O foul. 45-38 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stephen Graham sighting!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

stephen graham sighting!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Malik Allen with the fancy front to the basket move


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik Allen sighting!

fadeaway jumper nothing but net. That possesion was awkward yet we got a bucket out of it...Nice.

Allen Iverson saved the 76ers vs. the griz. on Team2.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> stephen graham sighting!


Jinx!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Graham FOR THREEEEEE!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Graham for three!! His first points as a Bull. set up by Duhon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thhreee stephen graham.

wearing #1.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol spongy. echo. echo.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kirk clunk

50-42 Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> stephen graham sighting!


Big foam finger #1


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I am having a hard time taking anything seriously tonight, aren't I?

Anyone else think it's sort of a sign of what teams think of the Bulls' structure that Juwan Howard's got 11 shots and TMac's got 9?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

you guys watching the Rockets feed are missing some unintentionally funny Red Kerr moments.

Kerr : When's this quarter going to be ooooovvvveer!!

buzzer shot too late.. noc.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Noc goes up soft and doesn't beat the buzzer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> thhreee stephen graham.
> 
> wearing #1.


Sign him up for the rest of the year. 

Wearing #1? Wasnt that...um wasnt that....oh his name alludes me...whats his names number?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They have made 7 fts more than we have. That is whats keeping this from being a blowout


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> lol spongy. echo. echo.


[Thinking to himself] 

Ted Striker: I've got to concentrate... 

[his thoughts echo] 

Ted Striker: concentrate... concentrate... I've got to concentrate... concentrate... concentrate... Hello?... hello... hello... Echo... echo... echo... Pinch hitting for Pedro Borbon... Manny Mota... Mota... Mota...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The only thing really interesting about this matchup is that both teams are seriously underperforming based upon pre-season expectations.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The only thing really interesting about this matchup is that both teams are seriously underperforming based upon pre-season expectations.


How could you neglect to mention the debut of the Bulls' most heralded signing?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> How could you neglect to mention the debut of the Bulls' most heralded signing?


But there are two ex-bulls to root for. Mutumbo and Lonny Baxter.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> But there are two ex-bulls to root for. Mutumbo and Lonny Baxter.


It's almost like playing the Knicks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Houston made a run, but Hinrich hit a 3 to give the Bulls some breathing room.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> [Thinking to himself]
> 
> Ted Striker: I've got to concentrate...
> 
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

do or die time. We need to beat a team like Houston at home.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

10x the posts in the nets' game thread than in this one.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng's being clocking up the assists of late. His averaging 2.7 for January. Up from his usually one.

Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tie game.

Rockets trailed by as many as 13 points.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Tie game.
> 
> Rockets trailed by as many as 13 points.


 We've choked away 18 points before so I'm used to it at least.

2 points in the paint this half..

Duhon stolen off Tmac and Tmac comes back to block it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chuck Hayes looks like an all-star going up against Deng, Nocioni, and Songaila up front.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Go Ben!

Taking over on O for the Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon hits 3 straight, then Deng hits one. Bulls up 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Way to go ben!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Songaila to the FT line.

The only thing slower than Songaila going to the hoop uncontested was the Houston defense trying to collapse back in the lane.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Did Noc tip it in on the opponent's basket? 

Who is this chuck hayes?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

sheesh

Rockets get about 5 offensive boards and reload the offense. Finally Howard gets a board and puts it up and Nocioni tips it in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Did Noc tip it in on the opponent's basket?
> 
> Who is this chuck hayes?


Chuck Hayes

1 GP
2 PPG
2 RPG
1 APG
0% FG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon just missed (barely) an acrobatic reverse layup.

TMac scores at the other end to tie it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow Juwan ties it up. 88 all. Duhon leaves for Kirk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk not playing down the stretch. i think he's in the doghouse.

oh wait. 1:28 to go, back in for duhon.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Do we always have to blow it at the end of the 4th quarter?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon just missed (barely) an acrobatic reverse layup.
> 
> TMac scores at the other end to tie it.


 he missed another shot. another 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is all the Bulls are looking to on offense. He made 4 in a row, now missed 2 in a row.

Hinrich is back in. His 3-13 FG sent him to the bench longer than we're used to seeing (it seems to me).


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Another disappointing game. 

Lots of bright moments, but they are follwed by dismal moments. Can we get some consistency? Oh wait, that would mean Skiles would need to stick a shorter rotation.

Doghouse Rules!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game's up for grabs.

88-all, :54 left


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chuck Hayes was a do-it-all utility man for Kentucky the last few years.

Deng with a huge 20' jumper. Bulls by two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng gets the jumper in!!! 40 secs left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles called timeout. "Pass it to Deng" he told the team.

Deng scores. TMac offensive foul.

Looking up for the Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOOH offensive foul on Tmac. Deng draws the charge. Great plays on both ends!.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben crossover dribble, outside to Kirk. Kirk drives gets blocked...  Rockets have it. Timeout Rockets.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hayes blocks a Hinrich layup, grabs the ball, and calls timeout.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich with a weak play. 

It seems that every team we play some scrub gets a career night or season high.

Tonight: Juwan and Chuck Hayes


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Chuck Hayes was a do-it-all utility man for Kentucky the last few years.
> 
> Deng with a huge 20' jumper. Bulls by two.


 Now I remember who he is.

We need to concentrate. don't let em shoot a 3.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

chifaninca, do you always think we're going to lose?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG....Where is the offensive rebound!!!! Nice followup by Tmac to get the rebound though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TMac isolation play against Deng. For the first time tonight, he follows his own shot and gets the board and buries it from the left sideline.

Tie game, 2.1 seconds. Gordon time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Yes, Vega. 

When we don't rebound. Yes.


When we don't close out teams. yes.

Plus, we have ZERO inside game. I don't believe any team can win consistently with ZERO inside game.

I HOPE we don't lose. 

But unlike Kendra Davis, I'll go with the truth


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tmac took a long jumper. Missed but Tmac got his own rebound. The ball bounced long to the left. and Tmac took a fadeaway baseline jumper with 3 seconds left and got it in.

2.1 seconds left tied 90...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another game down to the wire.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben coming out of the corner, takes the leaning three and it hits the rim. OT

The pass was sort of ahead of him so he had to corrall the ball and then take the shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Inbounds play gets the ball to Gordon near half court. His shot is just short, hitting the front of the rim.

OT


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Not a bad attempt. But unlike the other night, Ben was heading away from the basket.


Vega - Do you not see the pattern of not closing out games?

I know you do. You too knowledgeable of a bball fan.

I'm just disgusted that we can't seem to be consistent. We build leads and then wilt. 


In OT - We gotta rely on Deng and Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:sigh: Another OT game.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

How much does Chandler suck that we have Songalia jumping forthe tip?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mcgrady with the long three. And it's good.

Hinrich bounces it into Songaila. for the layup!

Alston to Mcgrady drives to Wesley for three. GOOD.

Dang...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls constantly let teams back in. yes, it is a weakness. just can't seem to close them out like we could last year. chifan you are correct, sir.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila to Gordon, floater. MISS. 
foul on Wesley going for the ball. Duhon will check back in. Noc leaves.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chandler is out with a finger injury.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> How much does Chandler suck that we have Songalia jumping forthe tip?


 chandler. injured again. jammed finger. left early.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich inbounds. to Gordon for three. MISS.

Mcgrady has it. Alston around a screen., to Wesley, blocking foul called on Duhon. non shooting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wesley for three. foul on Juwan. loose ball. second personal. second team. That's a tough call.

Hinrich around a screen. top of the circle. on the line. deuce.

Mcgrady loses the ball. Deng has it to Hinrich drives. brings it back out. around to Ben. off the glass. GOOD!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's first made shot after 5 straight misses.

Gotta start playing some serious D on T-mac now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mcgrady with a nice up and under post layup. GOOD.

Duhon around a screen. to Deng. baseline jumper off glass MISS> Hinrich boards. drives dish to Duhon to Deng touch pass to Darius. MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

98-96 Rockets. 1:02 left. Another offensive board lost.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Songaila = NOT CLUTCH


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls show a little energy for the first time in the game, tie it, then TMac schools Deng and hits.

Bulls get an offensive board, pass it around, pass to Songaila for a chip shot and he misses.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How the hell did he miss that.... WIDE OPEN!!! 

How many damn O rebounds does Houston have!!?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hayes one rebound away from a double double in his second nba game.


:|

songaila misses point blank!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Houston is looking to ice it. Alston with a 3pt attempt, misses, gets his own board, timeout.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I told you guys Chandler would get a paper cut on his finger cashing his checks...........errr, I mean, I hope it's not serious. Chandler needs every minute of development possible.



Regardless of the outcome, in overtime, you really a superstar. Someone to carry you and settle things when they get crazy. Someone who can take over the game. Someone the refs will have a quick whistle for.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

1 minute left.

Tmac posts up. Wesley fakes drives. dropoff to Juwan. MISS.

Hinrich rbrings it up. to Duhon. to Songaila dropped off finger roll GOOD!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Songaila hits a running layup to tie it. Bulls will get the ball back one more time.

TMac hits to put the rockets up 2 again.

15.3 left, bulls ball.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great timing with the video problems COMCAST!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tmac 24 second shot clock buzzer [email protected]


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That guy could've been on our team :sigh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng that was a nice shot by TMAC. That's talent, not JIB


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> Great timing with the video problems COMCAST!!!!


 Maybe it's the snow...who knows...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng was in TMac's grill the whole time, but he hit that shot.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

no probs in HD

15 sec, here we go

Houston takes a foul, Timeout Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

100-987 15 seconds left. 

Houston fouls. Rafer fouls. Skiles calls 20 second timeout


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I thought that guy was supposed to have back problems..... freakin clutch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rockets use their foul-to-give.

10 seconds left, skiles draws up a play.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is supposed to be Skiles' strength - playcalling


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big shot by T Mac. 

We need to answer it!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to inbound

to Hinrrich around a screen. wide open to Songaila for the easy flush!!!

timeout Houston...I'm scared


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow... Songaila was wide open!!!


But dammit, there is enough time for TMAC.... 6secs left.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Brilliant play Skiles!!!!! 

Songalia with the Dunkgalia


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

songaila totally redeems himself.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Songaila gets a wide open layup on the inbounds play.

6.6 seconds left, and now Houston controls their own destiny.

Damn it, I say use the clock up to prevent this.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Let anybody but T-mac shoot a jumper here.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> This is supposed to be Skiles' strength - playcalling


 That was a great play.

Juwan trailed Songaila....it could not have been more perfect


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Look for Tmac to drive, sich to Howard for a cheap shot...........Let's hope we catch a break here


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The only way Houston can lose without going to another OT is to turn it over and let the bulls score.

Plenty of time to draw up a play and get a quality shot off.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I've seen some crazy buzzer beaters from the young Rockets before.

especially Head.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng uses the bulls' foul-to-give.

4.9 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng fouls Tmac. foul to give. Rockets have no timeouts left.

Mcgrady for the win. MISS


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Double OT!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Let's play two (OT's)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> This is supposed to be Skiles' strength - playcalling


Looked pretty good to me. Ended up with a dunk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*double overtime!*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

28 foot jumper......I'll take that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I had visions of Lebron on TNT night when he made the crazy shot.... Thank the LORD!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila has been working it in the OT. he's totally redeemed that miss.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow

Juwann Howard is 15-28 FG


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lets do it one more time!!! Except lets win this one. 

I dont like playing a double OT then traveling to Indy to play the pacers. That may be ugly.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Looked pretty good to me. Ended up with a dunk.



Did you guys miss where I said Great call???????

He did a great job with that call. Also with TMAC foul. Made him restart.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's shot selection has been very poor.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Deng to Gordon against good defense jumper MISS. Hayes with the good D.

Alston to Mcgrady. rises up. jumper GOOD. 30 pts for Tmac.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben doesn't have it today... give it to Songaila in the post.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Are they calling "BANK" on those shots?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng hard dribble drive. pass out to Ben. dribbles spots up jumper off the glass and good.

Wesley back off the glass jumper GOOD. 

Hinrich to Deng in the corner. MISS. Songaila saves the miss!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni free throw line jumper MISS.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Songalia with alot of hustle..............

We need settle in a run the offense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Future said:


> Ben doesn't have it today... give it to Songaila in the post.


 I totally agree. He's able to free himself too on the jumpers. They are giving him space.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

timeout Houston. 2:58 left 104-102 Rockets.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls guards are not doing it tonight.

Gordon 9-23 .391
Hinrich 4-15 .267
Duhon 3-8 .375

(Hinrich is 1-10 2 point shots)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Connection gone in my area. F****** snow  :curse:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Come on KIRK.BEN.......Stick these open shots!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Alston has it jumper MISS.

Hinrich's got it 15 8 and 8 for Kirk. drives. miss.

Tmac to Howard. spins in the post hook MISS> Noc boards.

open lane Hinrich drives MISS. but fouled. 2 shots.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Horrible layup attempt by Hinrich. Just stop, pull up and hit the running 5'. Instead he misses another tough layup attempt.

Redeems himself by driving strong and going to the line for two. Misses the first. Hits the second.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich 1 of 2 at the line


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dammit Hinrich!! Make yer FTs!!! And yer layups!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich takes it all the way to the hoop and misses from 1", but is fouled.

He misses 1 of the 2 FTs.

Rockets up 1

TMac hits over Deng again.

Rockets up 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hayes fouls him.

Hinrich misses the FT. another one rattles in. TY.

104-103 Rockets.

Alston. to Tmac. with Deng on him. long jumper and it's GOOD.

Gordon around a screen . inside to Songaila and Juwan fouls him.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

TALENT VS JIB......Talent always wins.

Deng is right in Tmac's face and he's still hitting them


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich looks to Noc on the right.

finds deng in the corner. for three. GOOD!!!! 106 All!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng is our BEST PLAYER and FUTURE ALL STAR


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

NBDL just outrebounded us AGAIN


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng dunks with authority, tie game.

Hayes with an offensive board.

TMac hits the 3.

109-106, 42.8 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tmac guarded well against Deng. jumper MISS. Hayes boards.

Wesley gives it to Tmac for three. GOOD. 42.8 left. 

ARRGHGHG


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God Dammit!! Offensive rebounds and McGrady are killing us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Freaking T-Mac.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls making Chuck look like Elvin


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How does Wesley get that dribble penetration..Why are we drawing our defense on him???


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Just take the best shot.


Songalia stepping up his game tonight!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> How does Wesley get that dribble penetration..Why are we drawing our defense on him???


Clock was running down, looked like Wesley had no choice but to shoot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich finds Gordon. dribbles drives to Songaila in the corner baseline jumper GOOD.

Nocioni on Mcgrady. Mcgrady for thre. MISS.

timeout Bulls.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon took a dribble so out at the Defensive end of the court. Skiles pissed.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell did they have to advance it past halfcourt before they called a TO? Its the final seconds of the game... we get it past half court right?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Clock was running down, looked like Wesley had no choice but to shoot.


 I guess. it was a good play by Wesley. He saw in the corner of his eye a wide open Mcgrady


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are out of timeouts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we lose.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Future said:


> Why the hell did they have to advance it past halfcourt before they called a TO? Its the final seconds of the game... we get it past half court right?


Guess not!!!


WHY IS HINRICH TAKING THAT SHOT!!! HE HASN'T HIT **** ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich stumbles, falls down, regains his feet quickly. Drives, throws up a shot with his body twisted, misses. Houston boards, Alston is fouled.

.2 seconds left. Alston to the line.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OUTTA CONTROL..............Thanks again for wasting another victory Chicago Crapabulls.

We are the NBA's best at Snatching Defeat from the jaws of Victory.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

there was contact on the drive but not really obvious. they took a swipe and it was Hinrich's knee. The floater was not even close


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bad play by Hinrich. Looking for the foul, maybe got bumped a tiny bit, but that was just p*ss-poor execution on Hinrich's part.

Fugly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Snatching Defeat from the jaws of Victory.


THAT should be the forum slogan


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

There has to have been over 10 games that the Bulls have blown away....sick of it


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Bad play by Hinrich. Looking for the foul, maybe got bumped a tiny bit, but that was just p*ss-poor execution on Hinrich's part.
> 
> Fugly.


If he took that shot left handed, it might have had a chance and certainly wouldn't have looked so ugly.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Bad play by Hinrich. Looking for the foul, maybe got bumped a tiny bit, but that was just p*ss-poor execution on Hinrich's part.
> 
> Fugly.



On a positive note - VincentVega and I finally agree 100% about something. See, I knew there was a reason to watch tonight's game.


J/K VV


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think i'm going to be ill.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I woulda went to Gordon, Deng, or Songaila for the last shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I would have loved to see a play involving Songaila.

Hinrich fell but he saw daylight and an open lane...the defenders trailed but he should make that shot....


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> THAT should be the forum slogan



I agree. That may get a lot of votes come All-star break time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i think i'm going to be ill.



I'll hold your back if you hold mine back...............Sickening doesn't begin to tell the story.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't think Hinrich has ever taken a potential game winning shot that looked good, he usually ends up throwing off balanced ugly stuff. Plus im pretty sure he has never made a game winning shot. Which is the reason Id like the ball to be in Gordon's hand at the end of the game.

Anyway we threw this game away at least 4 times. All we needed was a stop...we got the stop but couldn't get the rebound. The second chance points killed us, and the Rockets stole one.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I would have loved to see a play involving Songaila.
> 
> Hinrich fell but he saw daylight and an open lane...the defenders trailed but he should make that shot....



the problem with our team is that last play. We have an opening, but don't take it completely and own it. We are not agressive and therefor don't get the calls.

TMac or other star takes the lane and either makes the easy basket or insures the foul call. 

Hinrich falls away to the side throwing up a horrible attempt that isn't close.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Top Performers</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="ysptblbdr2"> <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1"> <td colspan="2" class="yspdetailttl"> Houston</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="2" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="60" valign="top">  </td> <td class="yspgens" valign="top" width="100%"> T. McGrady
13-29, 35 Pts
9 Rebs, 6 Assists </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1"> <td colspan="2" class="yspdetailttl"> Chicago</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="2" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="60" valign="top">  </td> <td class="yspgens" valign="top" width="100%"> K. Hinrich
4-17, 16 Pts
8 Rebs, 8 Assists</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> the problem with our team is that last play. We have an opening, but don't take it completely and own it. We are not agressive and therefor don't get the calls.
> 
> TMac or other star takes the lane and either makes the easy basket or insures the foul call.
> 
> Hinrich falls away to the side throwing up a horrible attempt that isn't close.



Thats probably why he doesn't get many calls and free throw attempts.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Future said:


> There has to have been over 10 games that the Bulls have blown away....sick of it


all in the same fashion


That missed FT by Hinrich really hurt. Clutch freethrow shooter is an oxymoron on this team


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have 11th seed in the East all locked up.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Future said:


> There has to have been over 10 games that the Bulls have blown away....sick of it


Couldn't have said it better!

Let's see how many?

Nets game in New Jersey, lost by 1 after being up 2 with seconds to go
Blazers game in Portland, couldn't stop Ratliff from putting back a missed shot
Knicks game in New York, after being up 12 near the end of the 3rd quarter
Lakers game at home, playing with no heart
Bobcats game at home, playing with no heart again
Cavs game at home, up 8 in the 4th and just falls apart
Bobcats game in Charlotte, fall apart at the end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th
Suns game at home, up 5 with over a minute to go and lose in overtime
Bucks game at home, up 11 in the 3rd quarter, chance to win and throw it away
Sonics game at home, no hustle or heart again
Pacers game at home, no Jermaine in the 2nd half, and we can't close it out
Nuggets game at home, up 18 in the 1st half, and can't close it out AGAIN
and tonight, lose at home to a Rockets team without Ming and Swift, a bad back McGrady.

How many games is that? 

13 games, 13 stinking games


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, this was a bad, tough to swallow kind of loss, but I really liked to see Deng's defense on TMac. He was great, being able to keep his body in front of him, great control, didn't foul, played very well. 

The real problem was once TMac got hot, we couldn't do nothing about it. That was the key for the game, along with Juwan Howard hitting almost everything, and their offensive rebounding in some key plays. I don't really blame Hinrich on the last play because if he hadn't slipped he would've given the ball to someone else.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I was waiting for Skiles to come out for his press conference but he wouldn't come out. Apparently there was a long team meeting afterwards but it was very quiet in the locker room. He came out 30 minutes later or so.

Duhon-Hinrich-Skiles


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Did we really lose to the Rockets in our gym tonight?

Holy crap, that's sad.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Couldn't have said it better!
> 
> Let's see how many?
> 
> ...



Thanks. I was wondering the same thing myself. All of those games should've been W's. I was at 4 of those games, too. :dead: 

I bet you could also add the game against San Antonio (at the UC) too. We pretty much had that game but allowed them to tie and destroy us in OT.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I was at the game tonight, so I didn't get any updates from Redd or Dore.

Does anybody know why Tyson only played a few minutes in the first quarter?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

jimmy said:


> I was at the game tonight, so I didn't get any updates from Redd or Dore.
> 
> Does anybody know why Tyson only played a few minutes in the first quarter?


I heard Skiles say that the hero of the Tysonites suffered a dislocated finger this evening.

He's a bad basketball player as of late. Very bad.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This team competes every night, is very coachable, does not have any premadonnas or high maintenance individuals, does not whine to the refs and dives for loose balls when the opportunity presents itself. 

Life is good!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> This team competes every night, is very coachable, does not have any premadonnas or high maintenance individuals, does not whine to the refs and dives for loose balls when the opportunity presents itself.
> 
> Life is good!


Do you mean they don't whine to the refs, period, or that they don't whine to them by name?

All joking aside, I don't even care how they perform in games. As long as they're coughing up lungs and spleens in practice, I'm happy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ah, always love the Bulls game threads!

Well, tough luck for you guys, catching us on T-Mac's first game back, Chuck Hayes just called up, and Juwan Howard rejuvenated (the last time he took 29 or more shots in a game was back in April '96).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Face it, T-Mac's game was not unusual. That's why he's a superstar. What cost us the game were *Juwon Howard* and *Chuck Hayes* turning into all-stars. Any guesses as to why? The only two PF/C on the Bull who came to play were Songaila and Nocioni. Sweetney, O'Fella, Chandler (granted the injury, but he'd likely have sucked anyway), and Allen all decided to take the night off. Any one of those guys shows up for the game, and we win it easily. Kirk's 4-17 shooting didn't help, but it's hard to lay into a guy who compliments that with 8 assists and 8 rebounds.

For those mocking our jib -- jib is not the problem. A complete lack of an effective front court is the problem. One that MUST be addressed this summer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Face it, T-Mac's game was not unusual. That's why he's a superstar. What cost us the game were *Juwon Howard* and *Chuck Hayes* turning into all-stars. Any guesses as to why? The only two PF/C on the Bull who came to play were Songaila and Nocioni. Sweetney, O'Fella, Chandler (granted the injury, but he'd likely have sucked anyway), and Allen all decided to take the night off. Any one of those guys shows up for the game, and we win it easily. Kirk's 4-17 shooting didn't help, but it's hard to lay into a guy who compliments that with 8 assists and 8 rebounds.
> 
> For those mocking our jib -- jib is not the problem. A complete lack of an effective front court is the problem. One that MUST be addressed this summer.


Good post. My take on the game and on the team.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

The ball was in the wrong person hand at the end of the game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Jib does not get you very far when you don't have the horses, I agree.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This was one of the worst in quite a while, if only because it seemed so very in hand. I saw on Hoopshype today that Reggie Evans is maybe going to be traded... he's sort of a poor man's AD. If I was Pax I'd be looking hard at him. We really need someone with some freaking toughness.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Wynn said:


> Face it, T-Mac's game was not unusual. That's why he's a superstar. What cost us the game were *Juwon Howard* and *Chuck Hayes* turning into all-stars. Any guesses as to why? The only two PF/C on the Bull who came to play were Songaila and Nocioni. Sweetney, O'Fella, Chandler (granted the injury, but he'd likely have sucked anyway), and Allen all decided to take the night off. Any one of those guys shows up for the game, and we win it easily. Kirk's 4-17 shooting didn't help, but it's hard to lay into a guy who compliments that with 8 assists and 8 rebounds.
> 
> For those mocking our jib -- jib is not the problem. A complete lack of an effective front court is the problem. One that MUST be addressed this summer.


Kinda makes you wonder what a Juwan Howard and a Chuck Hayes would have done against 

Eddy Curry
Antonio Davis

THEN

Tyson Chandler
Othella Harrington

That's a nice 1-2 double sub punch. Ahhhh the good ole days.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Jib does not get you very far when you don't have the horses, I agree.


The problem is right now we're scoring a 90 in jib and a 30 in talent (on a scale of 100). You need to have a high score in both but also balance between the two. Like, last year lol.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> This was one of the worst in quite a while, if only because it seemed so very in hand. I saw on Hoopshype today that Reggie Evans is maybe going to be traded... he's sort of a poor man's AD. If I was Pax I'd be looking hard at him. We really need someone with some freaking toughness.


Shelden Williams = your new AD. We HAVE to have a pick high enough to get HIM when all is said and done. 

Once you have him, all you have to do to get us back to last year is find your Eddy Curry. Jamaal Magloire anyone? I'd like whoever plays the "Curry role" to be over 260. 238 tweeners (THIS IS FOR YOU TIAGO SPLITTER/BARGNANI/ALDRIDGE fans) need probably not apply. That is, of course, unless Aldridge shows the frame to add extra muscle (believe me, Tyson never had it, and that should have been painfully obvious).

*I don't get it. Completely off topic, but Mike, maybe you can help me figure this out. NFL teams have guys who can look at the measurements on a 290 lb. offensive lineman and say "yeah, he can easily get up to 335 all muscle with his frame" or "nope, 290 is as big as this guy is getting without a gut." IF THEY have guys like that, why wouldn't an NBA team hire a guy JUST LIKE THAT, maybe EVEN FROM THE NFL, to come look at players like Tyson Chandler and Harvey Grant and say "nope, no more muscle is going on that guy"...?*

It just baffles me. I guess there are three types. Mesomorph, Ectomorph and one other type of body structure and I guess one of them if you have it, it's almost impossible to keep mass on. That's probably Tyson's body type. I'm no doctor. Maybe some medical guy on here can explain it further. But basically, if you have one of the three body types, you just aren't putting muscle on, a la Harvey Grant, who worked very hard to put weight on and just never could.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> *I don't get it. Completely off topic, but Mike, maybe you can help me figure this out. NFL teams have guys who can look at the measurements on a 290 lb. offensive lineman and say "yeah, he can easily get up to 335 all muscle with his frame" or "nope, 290 is as big as this guy is getting without a gut." IF THEY have guys like that, why wouldn't an NBA team hire a guy JUST LIKE THAT, maybe EVEN FROM THE NFL, to come look at players like Tyson Chandler and Harvey Grant and say "nope, no more muscle is going on that guy"...?*


Three things, I think.

1st, there are still plenty of busts in the NFL.

2nd, but by and large, I think finding capable players at the rarest position in the NFL is probably more common than finding capable true centers. There just aren't that many. I bet on average there are only 3 or 4 centers in an average NBA draft that ever amount to anything. Even less of them have an impact over their first couple of years. Almost none, really.

3rd, the guaranteed contracts in the NBA sets a completely different environment from the NFL. NFL players, I'd wager, on average work a lot harder to build and maintain their bodies and to learn how to play.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> Kinda makes you wonder what a Juwan Howard and a Chuck Hayes would have done against
> 
> Eddy Curry
> Antonio Davis
> ...


I agree completely. I also think we'll have that type of situation next season. We've agreed on this before. Having AD and Eddy allowed us to play Tyson the way that he seems to be most effective, a ballhawking defensive games changer. Foul trouble is not as much of an issue because AD and Eddy are around to make sure we don't get in trouble. As I've said before, I don't think it's even so much Eddy/AD as much as ANYBODY who can give us some production from the PF/C. I'm amazed that Noc and Songaila have been even as effective as they are given how badly undersized and out of position they are being played.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I agree completely. I also think we'll have that type of situation next season.


Who do you think we're getting next season?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Who do you think we're getting next season?


There are so many possibilities with our different options that it wouldn't be productive to guess.... and I'm not familiar enough with the FA list or the draftees. From the names thrown about here, though, I could see us getting two vets (AD? Al Harrington? Nene? Borchardt? Al Jefferson? Either of the two Collins twins? Brad Miller?) at whatever rate they deserve, and drafting at least one (if not two) bigs with our two first round choices (people have been talking about Aldridge, Splitter, Williams, etc.).

Two or three guys with a mix of veteran know-how and youthful athleticism. Enough to where once they are added to Tyson, Sweets, O'Fella, and/or Songaila (wouldn't mind to see O'Fella or Sweets go in FA brokered trade) then we have at least a 5 or 6 man deep front court with some proven and effective players -- whether in the league or as college stand-outs. Enough to where we never have to see Songaila play center again. Enough to where we can use Tyson in a more effective role as PF/C off the bench and defensive stopper. Enough to where we always have a big body to lay on the bigger PF/Cs in the league, protect the paint, and get our smaller guys backs on defense.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Who do you think we're getting next season?


might give you a better answer here:

One of Sam Smith's recent columns listed the following as gettable:

*Michael Olowokandi*
I wouldn't touch. He could be good but for his attitude.

*Eddie Griffin*
Decent player. Could work in a platoon system.

*Mark Blount* 
Has the size we need -- weak rebounder. Could work in a platoon.

*Nene*
Would obviously depend on whether he was physically ablt to play.

*Lorenzen Wright*
Ehhh... wouldn't be my first choice.

*Nazr Mohammed*
Has been more effective when he gets more minutes. Could work in a platoon.

*Vladimir Radmanovic*
Not quite the size I'd like, but better production than O'Fella.

*Keith Van Horn*
Not what I think we need.

*Melvin Ely*
Got the size for a platoon member.

*Joel Przybilla*
Got the big body we need underneath. Decent production, certainly no all-star.

*Drew Gooden*
Nice player.... size and production.

*Reggie Evans*
Undersized for what I want, but a nice boarder!

*Al Harrington*
Not quite the size I want, but good production and also back-up against injury to either Deng or Nocioni.

...I'm not sure which would have to be trades our which would be FA, but it seems like adding a couple of these players plus one or two of the college guys would certainly beef up our front line considerably. 

Let's say we sign Przybilla, Al Harrington, and AD, draft either Williams, Aldridge, Splitter, etc. while keeping Tyson and Songaila. I think we'd have a much more versatile and effective frontcourt than any we've seen on the Bull. Your starting line-up is AD (12-15mpg) and Al Harrington (with Tyson first off the bench for either), your athletic line-up looks like Tyson and Al Harrington, your big defensive line-up is Przybilla and Tyson, your enforcing line-up is AD and Przybilla. All around, you've got depth to where you keep the other team's front court working the whole game, and you've got a group of players who (more or less) can effectively play both ends of the floor. You've also got a pretty veteran group of players. Fill your rookie in as he gets the feel for the game. Use the other rookie pick for a 6'5"-6'7" shooting guard. An added benefit to Al Harrington is that he gives us the flexibility to give Luol some time at off-guard. Running out a line-up of Kirk, Luol, Al, Tyson, and AD would give the other team an awfully long group of defenders to try to score against.

*Kirk*, Chris, Ben
*Ben*, Luol, (rookie), Pargo
*Luol*, Nocioni, Al, Songaila
*Al*, Tyson, (rookie), Songaila
*AD*, Tyson, Przybilla


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Yah, that's pretty much it. 

Not too exciting, IMO, other than Harrington. Przy is OK. 

Which one of these guys will give me this year back?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Yah, that's pretty much it.
> 
> Not too exciting, IMO, other than Harrington. Przy is OK.
> 
> Which one of these guys will give me this year back?


Hopefully it'll be our draft pick.


----------

